# réduire les fenêtres ouvertes dans une mini-fenêtre



## peyaz (31 Août 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà, je lance un appel 'désespéré' (non je plaisante, rien de grave en fait) car je suis incapable de retrouver un topic là-dessus dans votre forum, tout en étant pertinemment persuadé que je l'ai lu ici !
Je m'explique :
J'avais trouvé une astuce super sympa pour réduire toutes les fenêtres ouvertes dans une sorte de mini fenêtre qui s'affiche dans un coin du bureau, tout cela en tapant la touche de son choix (par exemple en pressant la touche Cmd droite sur mon clavier d'iMac). Cette astuce s'initialise par une petite bidouille (une ou quelques commande(s) à taper dans le Terminal pour 'enregistrer' l'action associée à ma touche, à faire une fois une pour toutes).
Comme c'est assez difficile à expliquer, je vous ai fait une copie partielle d'écran pour vous montrer à quoi ça ressemble :






C'est super pratique pour par exemple admirer l'espace de quelques instants son fond d'écran (lol) ou également pour 'libérer' son bureau des fenêtres qui l'encombrent, sans avoir à les réduire dans le dock. Et c'est très joli aussi je trouve  ;-)

Bref, voilà mon problème : j'avais trouvé et 'programmé' cette astuce pour mon iMac, et maintenant je voudrais reproduire cela sur mon MacBook, mais impossible de retrouver comment faire cela...

Ce serait super super sympa si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...


----------



## pascalformac (31 Août 2008)

et t'as pas gardé une copie de  script de cette manoeuvre?


----------



## peyaz (31 Août 2008)

euh non... désolé je suis encore un 'newbie' sous mac et je ne comprends pas très bien encore comment fonctionnent les scripts et le terminal...


----------



## pascalformac (31 Août 2008)

pardon?
tu te dis newbie

et tu  as DEUX mac 
et tu as """trouvé""" ( par enchantement) une manip inédite...

envoie tout de suite ton CV à  Steve Jobs


----------



## peyaz (31 Août 2008)

lol

euh oui je suis quand même newbie en ce qui concerne le Terminal et les scripts...
j'ai acheté mon iMac il y a 6 mois (switcher, avant cela ça fait 10 ans que j'étais sous Windows) et mon MacBook il y a un mois...

je suis tombé par hasard sur cette manip, je crois via un lien donné par le site rhinos-mac lorsque j'ai voulu apprendre les 'bases' de leopard...

désolé si ça te paraît improbable mais c'est la stricte vérité !


----------



## peyaz (1 Septembre 2008)

ça fait plus d'un mois que je cherche cette astuce et je l'ai enfin trouvée !!!!

elle est disponible à cette adresse :

http://www.applestuut.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=348

d'ailleurs, n'hésitez pas à visiter le site applestuut.com, c'est plein d'astuces géniales pour 'power users' ;-)


----------



## ficelle (1 Septembre 2008)

"minimize on place" est une fonction qui était présente dans les bêtas de jaguar (10.2) mais désactivé dans la finale...  depuis, il semble qu'elle soit resté en  place dans les bas-fonds du système


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

et voilà
comme quoi ce que je dis parfois
_quand on cherche , on trouve souvent_

conseil
copie colle tes trouvailles
( avant ta prochaine crise d'Alzheimer... )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

WindowShade X permet d'activer "Minimize in place".


----------



## peyaz (1 Septembre 2008)

merci bien à tous pour ces infos 

apparemment, les "bas-fonds du système regorgent de trésors !
os x, c'est beau et fonctionnel, et en plus, on peut gratter la surface pour découvrir plein de choses encore plus fascinantes...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

peyaz a dit:


> merci bien à tous pour ces infos
> 
> apparemment, les "bas-fonds du système regorgent de trésors !
> os x, c'est beau et fonctionnel, et en plus, on peut gratter la surface pour découvrir plein de choses encore plus fascinantes...


gaffe quand même 
car en grattant un peu trop on pete une canalisation et là c'est dégats des eaux
( parfois mahousse)


----------



## peyaz (1 Septembre 2008)

ok merci du conseil ;-)
ceci dit je fais confiance à time machine pour me sortir du pétrin le cas échéant...
(mais peut-être que je ne devrais pas ? )


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

serieux et je pense que d'autres le diront
faire très gaffe même

surtout si on modifie des entrailles

ne faire que ce dont on est certain que c'est à faire et dont on est sûr que la manip est vraiment la bonne

un site très connu regorge de bidouilleries ( script , lignes terminal etc )
 dont une partie est très casse gueule car bidouilleries mal ecrites ou incompletes
et heureusement que des commentaires recadrent


----------



## peyaz (1 Septembre 2008)

d'accord, je retiendrai la leçon !! merci encore


----------



## Revival' (1 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de le faire, et c'est en effet bien plus esthétique qu'avant !

Seulement, je ne me rend absolument pas compte du danger lié à l'utilisation du Terminal.
Une action comme celle-ci (une seule et petite ligne) peut entraîner des choses grave ?
Le Terminal est il réservé aux macusers aguerris ?

Ps : Aprés l'avertissement de Pascal, je me suis mis à sauvegarder précieusement les manipulations comme celle-ci effectuées sur le Terminal.

Edit : Je viens de me rendre compte que si je suis sur Safari, que je lance "Afficher le bureau" et que je reviens sur ma page Safari, celle-ci ne peut plus se déplacer (j'entend par là, qu'en y mettant le curseur dessus je ne peut plus la changer de place !!!! Peyaz, tu rencontre le même problème ?!


----------



## peyaz (1 Septembre 2008)

d'après ce que j'ai compris, les manipulations les plus 'graves' / 'à risque' sont celles qui commencent par la commande 'sudo' (c'est d'ailleurs notamment pour cela que le terminal demande à l'utilisateur de donner son mot de passe de session avant d'utiliser sudo, et l'avertit du danger)

sudo signifie *s*uper *u*ser *do*
(en français, "super utilisateur fait ceci", en traduction littérale)

effectuer une action en tant que super utilisateur accorde les privilèges du compte /root c'est-à-dire qu'on a accès à la "racine" de la machine ; en théorie, je crois que peu de choses peuvent être refusées à l'utilisateur root...

vénérables sages, corrigez moi donc svp si j'ai dit une ou plusieurs bêtises... ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

tu vois j'ai ce statut de vénerable sage ( ce qui me fait rire n'étant ni l'un ni l'autre...)

et bien le terminal
j'évite un max ou je verifie 10 fois la séquence avant de la valider

quand je parlais de " sauvegarder " les manips c'est surtout...s'en rappeler
( voir ton _trou de mémoire_ sur  manip fenetres )

mais concernant des modif de fichier d'entrailles 
il est judicieux d'en garder une copie " d'avant la modif" ( au cas où)


----------



## peyaz (1 Septembre 2008)

Revival' a dit:


> Je viens de me rendre compte que si je suis sur Safari, que je lance "Afficher le bureau" et que je reviens sur ma page Safari, celle-ci ne peut plus se déplacer (j'entend par là, qu'en y mettant le curseur dessus je ne peut plus la changer de place !!!! Peyaz, tu rencontre le même problème ?!



en fait oui, après vérification, j'ai le même souci, qui ne se résoud pas en réduisant la fenêtre dans le dock puis en la rappelant (j'ai essayé bêtement, au cas où..) 
je ne m'en étais pas aperçu car je n'utilise que très rarement Safari, je lui préfère Firefox...

edit :
ceci dit, après vérification, ça se produit avec toutes les fenêtres qui ont fait partie de la 'miniature' (mais je ne trouve pas forcément cela extrêmement gênant, la fermeture / réouverture des fenêtres corrige 'évidemment' le bug) ;
faisant partie de ce bug, il y a aussi le fait qu'après avoir lancé "afficher le bureau", parfois -  je n'ai pas encore réussi à déterminer dans quel cas de figure exact - lorsqu'on passe le pointeur sur les trois boutons rouge, jaune et vert en haut à gauche d'une fenêtre, on ne voit plus apparaître leur 'signification' (la croix sur le bouton rouge, le - sur le jaune et le + sur le vert) ;
de plus, fais attention Revival, il semblerait que quand tu essaies de déplacer ta fenêtre, elle ne bouge pas, mais si tu quittes l'application et la relances, alors la fenêtre se place où elle aurait dû être quand tu l'avais déplacée !! je me suis ainsi retrouvé avec un tout petit bout de fenêtre de Firefox tout en bas à droite de mon écran...

en gros, ce n'est peut-être pas une si bonne manip que cela... lol



pascalformac a dit:


> mais concernant des modif de fichier d'entrailles
> il est judicieux d'en garder une copie " d'avant la modif" ( au cas où)



ok, mais ma question est : est-ce que time machine fait cela pour moi ?


----------



## Revival' (1 Septembre 2008)

> de plus, fais attention Revival, il semblerait que quand tu essaies de déplacer ta fenêtre, elle ne bouge pas, mais si tu quittes l'application et la relances, alors la fenêtre se place où elle aurait dû être quand tu l'avais déplacée !! je me suis ainsi retrouvé avec un tout petit bout de fenêtre de Firefox tout en bas à droite de mon écran...



Pfiouuu, j'ai eu peur durant un cours instant que c'était mon mac qui déraillé, mais en effet la fenêtre se place là ou elle aurait du être (Edit : Heu à peu prés, c'est pas précis en fait ). Bon ba sachant sa, on peut éviter de se faire avoir maintenant.



> en gros, ce n'est peut-être pas une si bonne manip que cela... lol



Rhoo, c'est trop mignon cette petite fenêtre en bas à droite, que je te permet pas de dire sa !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2008)

Il y a également Sticky Windows


----------



## peyaz (1 Septembre 2008)

merci pour l'info, sticky windows est une alternative intéressante mais qui me convient moins, esthétiquement parlant ;-)


----------

